# My equipment summary



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I will list out my audio equipment below:

Sunfire TGR-3 receiver
SVS AS-EQ1
SVS PB13/Ultra
Front speakers- DCM KX12 series 2
Center channel- DCM series after KX series 2?
rear surround- cerwin vega bookshelf

Wish list- new speakers, MTS-02 svs, anthony gallo, sunfire ribbons
Wish list- extra sub- DIY 18" LMS Ultra TC sounds with 2 18" PR

I will list my video equipment below.

pioneer DVD player DV 400V
Sony playstation 3
46" Sony LCD


----------

